# Mattel V-RROOM Trike find



## 1fastgramp (Jun 8, 2013)

Found this at a flea market as well as the Roadrunner trike. I have the X-15 three wheeler but I have never seen this one before. What year was the Vroom trike made?  Thanks


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 8, 2013)

Wish I could remember the year. I only vaguely recall them being advertised sometime in my younger years. I front fender looks very similar to MTD tricycles from the early 1960s. Possibly it was a jointly produced trike by MTD and Mattel? Remember the old Mattel ads: "You can tell it's Mattel, it's swell."

Just checked around a little. It appears the Mattel "Vroom" era was during the early 1960s, so my guess is this Vroom tricycle dates to somewhere around 1963 give or take a year.

Dave


----------

